# Does anyone know what is this?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a lot of these guys in my tank after I added some live rockz. They looks like sea hare to me but i am not sure.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I am no expert, but that looks like flat worms to me. Not sure if they are the evil version, or just an algae/detritus eater. Someone with more experience will probably chime in soon. Good luck


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a Nudibranch to me not sure if it's the good or bad variety.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Nudi*

Deff not a flatworm...its a nudi just not sure which one and if it's good or bad....


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

So they are sea hare? I dont have coral yet and they seem like to eat algae. They will go on rocks and the glass


----------

